# Guys, i've got a problem



## quebecownage (4 May 2005)

hi dudes

From as long as i've been shaving , i've been using a electric razor.
I overheard somebody say in this forum that they were prohibited in bmq and sq and that the lowly recruits had to shave "the old fashioned way" .
iI can't . Probably because i've never tried but thats not the point .

so is it true that we have to shave with a "normal" razor?


----------



## spacedog (4 May 2005)

I'm sure it all depends on your staff.  I didn't do recruit training so I can't say for sure, but I know for a fact that a bunch of people on my basic course used electric razors.  I actually went out an bought one for CAP.  Used it every day, even in the field.  It kicked ass.  It only takes me like 2 min to shave and I'm half-Lebanese .  I bought a Philishave Sensotec HQ 8894.  Expensive (around $300), but it's worth it.  100+ min of battery life.  A bunch of other peope bought the Braun 370.  It takes AAs and only costs like $30.


----------



## chrisf (4 May 2005)

I've never actually used an electric razor in the field, but I'm guessing that cam paint+electric razors don't mix well...


----------



## Trinity (4 May 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I've never actually used an electric razor in the field, but I'm guessing that cam paint+electric razors don't mix well...



its not bad actually...

just clean it throughly when you get the chance...

As stated before, depend on your course.  Even then... just don't get caught!
They're not watching your shower and shave....  at least not from any courses
that I went on.

But thats not my official answer...  :

Always follow your orders...  (official answer)


----------



## George Wallace (4 May 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I've never actually used an electric razor in the field, but I'm guessing that cam paint+electric razors don't mix well...



Of course they don't.....but you have to wash your face first......therefore no chance of Cam Paint and Electric Razor mixing - Right!   It only takes a couple of minutes after a face washing to scrap off the ole peach fuzz with a non-electric razor and it costs less.   No heavy batteries.   No heavy extra kit.    ;D


----------



## Britney Spears (4 May 2005)

You can get hand powered mechanical razors, they work on a spring system, with a big button on the handle that you depress to provide the power. They work OK, but mine sounds like an air raid siren/rape whistle when in operation so it's not very tactical.


----------



## sigpig (4 May 2005)

I've never heard of anyone being told they can't use an electric razor. A small relatively cheap model is all you need for the short exercises you are likely to encounter for awhile. I always prefer the look and feel of a blade shave and used the electric only when time/conditions made it the better option. You can shave more quickly with an electric and there's nothing better than avoiding water/gel/blade when it's -30C out  

As stated earlier, ds aren't normally around when you are washing/shaving, so just quietly go about your business and I can't see you having any problems.


----------



## spacedog (4 May 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I've never actually used an electric razor in the field, but I'm guessing that cam paint+electric razors don't mix well...



That was actually the best part about using it in the field.  Didn't have to deal with washing off and then re-applying the cam paint if you're short on time.  Obviously it didn't work as well and my face would be a mess by the end of the week, but when you're always rushed for time it's nice to have an extra 5 min to shove some food down your throat.

Which reminds me, for washing up, I highly recommend picking up some of those baby wipes or something similar ... especially in the winter.  And those alcohol-based gel hand-cleaners are great too.  I'd always keep one in my pocket.  They're great for cleaning permanent marker off of maps too.  Just use that and the napkin from your rations and you're good to go.


----------



## quebecownage (4 May 2005)

thank you very much guys
i appreciate your comments .


----------



## Gouki (4 May 2005)

Why use electric anyways?

I switched to Gillette mach-3 or 4 or whatever the hell its called ... the green/grey razor that vibrates when you press the button to give a sharper smoother shave.. the one OCC made a chopper about.

And I haven't looked back! 2 minutes and I can get all the facial hair off me. 5 minutes and I got my face babyskin smooth. Faster, cleaner and better than electric.

Give your soul to gillette


----------



## quebecownage (4 May 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> Why use electric anyways?


because ur less likely to cut yourself with electric


----------



## Hedgehog18 (4 May 2005)

quebecownage said:
			
		

> because ur less likely to cut yourself with electric



Your Joining the army and your worried about cutting your slef with a razor while shaving ?  :


----------



## TCBF (4 May 2005)

" but mine sounds like an air raid siren/rape whistle when in operation so it's not very tactical."

You are speaking, of course, of shaving your legs, right?

 ;D


----------



## BDTyre (5 May 2005)

My plan is to buy some cheap Bics.  My electric is terrible: it takes forever and is quite loud.  Cheap bics get the job done and if I break/lose them, no big deal.

Yes, a bag of bright pink ones.  I'll stuff one or two into the netting on my helmet for easy access.  No problems with bright pink Bics in the helment? ;D


----------



## MikeM (5 May 2005)

Tyre... get a Mach 3.

Those disposable razors are going to tear your face apart.. and they do a shitty job of achieving a close shave on top of that.


----------



## winchable (5 May 2005)

You can't cut your face even if you're trying with a Mach3,
I get wicked razor burn normally, using a mach3 I don't get anything out of the ordinary.

I'm going to support the "give your sould to gilette" statement.


----------



## ThatsLife (6 May 2005)

Actually I was wondering about this awhile ago and wanted to ask but totally forgot about it. I'm half Italian and my beard grows super fast...What is the longest you can have your beard? Because i've seen some guys with mustaches and things like that, I was wondering if your beard could be a certain length before you cut it. *by beard, I mean stubble*



 :skull:


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (6 May 2005)

Beards are not permitted, except for religious reasons. The thinking behind this is that if you're in an NBCD environment, the beard would prevent your gas mask from achieving the proper seal, thus you'd be in trouble. Even those who have beards for religious reasons have to shave them in such situations.

From what I've seen, (being female I don't have these issues ) those who have fast-growing facial hair shave twice a day.


----------



## davidk (6 May 2005)

Cpl Bloggins said:
			
		

> Beards are not permitted, except for religious reasons. The thinking behind this is that if you're in an NBCD environment, the beard would prevent your gas mask from achieving the proper seal, thus you'd be in trouble.



It's true. We just did our NBC practical test (gas chamber) and by some freak occurance we didn't get the chance to shave that morning (first time that ever happened). Right away I could tell that the seal on my mask wasn't perfect, even when it was nice and tight.

But we're getting off topic. Give in to gilette, it really does work.


----------



## mover1 (6 May 2005)

Actually use NEAT or a product of a similar nature. No shaving just aplly and wipe it off. I works well and I highly recommend it.   :



By the way if anyone tries this on their face please let let me know how it works.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (6 May 2005)

gravyboat said:
			
		

> I call BS. One day of stubble and you couldn't get a seal? Your doing something wrong. Did you do a fit test before your mask was issued?
> Cpl Bloggins- You should take a better read of the Dress Manual WRT Beards.



Hey I'm just saying that's what I was taught on my basic. Not that I've had any personal experience with beards...


----------



## mover1 (6 May 2005)

A-AD-265-000/AG-001   chapter 2 section 2 para 5(3) pg 49 has the reasons and regulations for wearing a beard.

 Just in case anyone was interested, and no chewing gum in uniform either......







My god i have no life


----------



## medicineman (6 May 2005)

I seem to remember when I was in Basic having to have my razor (as well as the remainder of my toileteries) on display for inspection.  Having said that, if they say only have a standard razor there, who says you actually have to use THAT razor...  > Just use the electric one and have it hidden for inspection in your personal box.

MM


----------



## Neill McKay (6 May 2005)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I seem to remember when I was in Basic having to have my razor (as well as the remainder of my toileteries) on display for inspection.   Having said that, if they say only have a standard razor there, who says you actually have to use THAT razor...   > Just use the electric one and have it hidden for inspection in your personal box.



There are two schools of thought on this: on some courses the DS will get quite upset if they suspect that you're not displaying the same razor you actually shaved with that morning.  On mine, however, they advised us to have an inspection razor in our lockers and a shaving razor hidden away somewhere, as you suggest.  Like so many things, it all depends on what kind of staff you have.


----------



## RHLI Sgt (6 May 2005)

I would have to give you the heads up, I have taught on many a course and I always look at the shave that troop has.  If you ever plan on going on any leadership courses you best learn to shave.  When I did my leadership course they tore our kit apart.  I had an electric and they found it, oh boy!!! Never have used an electric on another course again.  

My professional opinion is learn to shave before you go away.  I have bad to teach a kid to shave before and it was not a pretty picture.  Looked like he tried to slit his throat by the time we were done.


----------



## Gouki (6 May 2005)

If you can't shave with something like a Gillette then ... I suggest hanging your head in shame, walking to the top of a long flight of stairs, and just let gravity take you down the rest of the way. 

I only cut myself once with it, and it was just a stupid little nick, nothing some aftershave couldn't handle (and burn).

How hard can it be, really? Wet face - apply lotion - drag razor against skin in areas where facial hair is present going against hair flow, repeat as necessary, have supermodel stroke your face for job well done


----------



## DSB (7 May 2005)

davidk said:
			
		

> It's true. We just did our NBC practical test (gas chamber) and by some freak occurance we didn't get the chance to shave that morning (first time that ever happened). Right away I could tell that the seal on my mask wasn't perfect, even when it was nice and tight.
> 
> But we're getting off topic. Give in to gilette, it really does work.



I have a beard down to the base of my sternum, (mind you its tied up in uniform).  I've always gotten a seal.  In gas hunts.. in the field.... I've had CS gas dropped right in front of my trench on my JNCO.  I never had a problem with a seal.

DSB


----------



## winchable (7 May 2005)

Seriously, try the mach3,
It's like those plastic scissors (christ I've forgotten how to spell that word and the more I look at it the more incorrect it looks) you used to get in elementary you can not cut yourself and the razor burn is a nonfactor.
I have the skin of a poof so when it gets irritated it gets those burns and I use a mach3-with the grain, against the grain..sideways and you can't go wrong.

That being said when I was in I had a chit mwahahaha, my...precious.


----------



## Hedgehog18 (7 May 2005)

The gillette m3 power is perfect for even dry shaves 

dont use the the quatro if you are every useing it for a dry shave burns like Bi***


----------



## 1feral1 (7 May 2005)

quebecownage said:
			
		

> because ur less likely to cut yourself with electric



 ???

Mate, are you kidding? Listen take some advice, use a 'pull type' razor, and get over it. Beleive me, what type of razor you use will be the least of your problems.

Wes


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (8 May 2005)

I use an Mach 3 razor for my inpsection display while on course and i shave with a Philishave coolskin while on course, mainly because its quicker and more conveineint, while at home or for special Occasions, Parades...etc i will use a Mach 3 to get that extra close shave.

bring double of everything, One for inspections one for use.


----------



## davidk (8 May 2005)

DSB said:
			
		

> I have a beard down to the base of my sternum, (mind you its tied up in uniform).   I've always gotten a seal.   In gas hunts.. in the field.... I've had CS gas dropped right in front of my trench on my JNCO.   I never had a problem with a seal.
> 
> DSB



Well after two opposing comments, I'll face the possibility that it may not just be the beard growth, it could be anything from a bad mask to improper wear. Anyhow it might need to be replaced (for unrelated reasons) so the next one may work better.


----------

